# How much/often should I feed my hedgie?



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

I know about what TO feed him.. all about the nutritious and toxic foods. 
So, now I need to be sure I know how often to fill his bowl and how much to put in it.

Is it like a cat/dog feeding it 2-3 times a day or should you leave food in the bowl?
I'm scared if I DO leave food in the bowl he might become obese.

Give me as much info as possible. I'm trying to learn as much as I can about how to deal with him and take care of him properly. 

Thanks!!


----------



## ILOVElily (Dec 5, 2009)

His food bowl should be filled at all times with clean food.
With a wheel he/she probably won't go overweight. Hedgies aren't like dogs who want to just eat at all times in the day lol... hedgies, they do stop when they're full.
If hedgies become overweight they shouldn't be allowed LESS food, but simply a DIFFERENT food or foods that are lower in fat and a good wheel.  

Its not tooo much info but its what I've got :mrgreen:
I hope I helped  and good luck


----------



## itslindsay (Feb 10, 2010)

thank youuu. :]
that is very helpful and exactly what i needed to know.


----------

